# un etui pour mon ipad ?



## spyro56 (4 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

je viens de recevoir un ipad, et je me demandais ce qui était le plus pratique sachant qu'il restera dans la maison mais qu'il sera amené a ce déplacer a lintérieur de celle ci....,

J'ai du mal a faire une recherche sur google car je connais pas les termes exact pour faire ma recherche.

Je pense plutôt a un étuis style portefeuille ?

Auriez des adresses en France ou je pourrais trouver mon bonheur ou des modèles sachant que je ne voudrais pas mettre plus d'une trentaine d'euros?

merci pour vos conseils


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Février 2013)

Je suis sur que sur google avec les mots suivants:
Etui ipad
coque ipad
protection ipad
test protection ipad
.....
Tu auras plus d'infos que tu n'en attends !
Repère quelques modèles puis viens sur ce forum pour demander des avis sur les modèles choisis.


----------



## petive (8 Février 2013)

oui effectivement quand tu tapes sur google tu as plusieurs sites dont 

www.amazon.fr
www.fnac.com
www.rueducommerce.fr
www.priceminister.com
www.thefrenchcover.com
www.belkin.com/fr/
fr.caseable.com/apple-ipad/etui/best-seller/
www.coque-ipad.fr

Enfin bon l'embarras du choix je dirais: petit prix, qualité, coloré, personnalisé


----------

